# Peterborough and Newbury Shows



## 98543 (Apr 8, 2006)

We would love to hear from anyone who is going to Peterborugh or Newbury so you can give us your expert advice, especially if you own a Hymer.
We are hoping to get a Hymer Starline 680


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

We are rallying at Peterboro and Newbury,please come over and join us for coffee and a chat,few Hymers going,we have friends who are not sure if they can make it yet,they have a Starline S680.

If you have any questions sure there are a few 680 owners on here,just ask away or if they are just general questions anyone may be able to help you.

Hope to see you at Peterboro,myself and LadyJ are the rally marshalls.


----------

